# My black friday loot



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Osh had 50% off all Milwaukee products, grabbed what I could


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't know about this, too bad. I could have used some stuff.










Paul


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Those yellow cords were 14.99, 50' 12guage and no sales tax fri - sat and the 25' with 4 outlets were 12guage for 14.99 too, they had a butt load of them in the clearance isle, guess they aren't going to carry Milwaukee or makita anymore at osh


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, maybe I'll swing in tomorrow and see if there's anything worth buying. No time for Black Friday today since I was working.










Paul


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Osh???

My new toy. Not near as cool as ur loot


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Osh???


Orchard Supply and Hardware.

http://www.osh.com/


It's a California hardware store. 





Paul


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. I found a deal. A $400 combo. But it was returned with out the drill And one battery marked down to 250. I told the manager I want this but I have to buy a drill to replace the missing one. What else can u do on the price. 50 off now 200 for kit plus 100 for drill and battery 300 total. Only difference is the drill isn't a hammer drill/ driver. But I use big hilti for that any ways. And I got an extra charger when i got the drill and it charges 18v and 12v. And one battery is the slim line battery!!! 325 after tax. I'm stoked!!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I swung by today and it was pretty much picked over. This is what I came home with for less than a hundred bucks.


















Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I swung by today and it was pretty much picked over. This is what I came home with for less than a hundred bucks.
> 
> Paul


I just saw a picture just like that on FB! :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It's not like I'm that proud of my score, it's just easier to post to FB from my phone and then link it to here. No more downloading, uploading to Photobucket, blah, blah, blah. It's a lazyness thing. :thumbsup: 





Paul


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I want!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> It's not like I'm that proud of my score, it's just easier to post to FB from my phone and then link it to here. No more downloading, uploading to Photobucket, blah, blah, blah. It's a lazyness thing. :thumbsup:
> 
> Paul


I am that proud. I've been using craftsman for 7 years. Now that home owner craps coming home and iv got the good stuff. The craftsman dud me good but the sawz all doesn't have any balks and batteries sucked


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I used a Craftsman cordless drill for a long while and it worked fine for what it was. Nothing compared to the Makita I have now or the Milwaukee you just picked up. 

I'm kind of glad I didn't know about this sale on Friday because there really isn't any cordless tools I NEED but I fear I would have spent a few hundred bucks on toys.






Paul


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok. I found a deal. A $400 combo. But it was returned with out the drill And one battery marked down to 250. I told the manager I want this but I have to buy a drill to replace the missing one. What else can u do on the price. 50 off now 200 for kit plus 100 for drill and battery 300 total. Only difference is the drill isn't a hammer drill/ driver. But I use big hilti for that any ways. And I got an extra charger when i got the drill and it charges 18v and 12v. And one battery is the slim line battery!!! 325 after tax. I'm stoked!!!


Nice score! I have the combo charger too, works good but only charges one at a time.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I figured that out when I read the instructions That sucks. But I only have the 12v tubing cutters and it came with a charger. Do you have the 12v hack saw?? Or what 12v do you have ?? I love toys. And wondering what to buy next!! Lol.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I've got the copper cutters, PVC sheers, two hackzalls, the camera, led light, a few impact drivers, laser temp, my first saw lasted about two years until it took a shift, I use it almost daily, pretty happy with the m12 lineup for light duty work (the m12 regular drill sucks, don't waste your money)


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

PVC sheers. Up to 2". Rite. U like those ??


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have the Hackzall, bought it 3 years ago, had it serviced once. Also I have the PEX tool, made me some money today on a water service. The Red Lithium batteries are a nice improvement. The 2.0 and 4.0 batteries should be out by Christmas.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Idk if the hack saw would be worth it to me cuz if the commercial plumbing I do. I see it's light in weight but nit sure I'd ever grab it when iv got the big boy What do u mean 2.0 and 4.0. Newer batteries?? What's up with the fuel crap u saw at the store?? Pretty new to Milwaukee cordless thanks for feed back. Keep it coming. 

P's. Cute as he'll girl walked buy when I was looking at the mil tools and she said big mistake. She was a dewalt rep and man she was hot. I said ok ur a rep make me a deal. 500 for the kit w/the tools I wanted and all she could do was give me an extra battery and some chucks/screw tips. Her table was surrounded by guys. Dud I say hot!!! 22 or so and hot and she knew it. The guy that hired her was a smart man but I'm smarter. Iv been to the tity bar I know the game. Went back to the milw tools and talked with the old narly saleswoman to get this deal done then to the store manager guess I was thinking with the rite head today!!! 

I hated to but I got this at home depot.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fuel is brushless motor speak. Don't sweat it.

Check out Milwaukee's website under New stuff for battery info. Jus making good batteries more powerful.

DeWalt warranty: 3 years

Milwaukee warranty: 5 years


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

The shears are great, slice well with no burrs or need to ream, I use it on abs also, still have to be careful with older brittle PVC, it will shatter or split it sometimes


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Fuel is brushless motor speak. Don't sweat it.
> 
> Check out Milwaukee's website under New stuff for battery info. Jus making good batteries more powerful.
> 
> ...


Just checked it out, damn, always something better ,those look killer!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok how do you get the best life from your mil batteries. I heard let the battery drain down each time to keel the memory. Book says nothing of the sort and you can charge it when it's only 1/2 or 1/3. Ect ect. To be ready fir the next day Iv heard that also but with it to let it drain down all the way one a month or so. What do y'all do ???


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok how do you get the best life from your mil batteries. I heard let the battery drain down each time to keel the memory. Book says nothing of the sort and you can charge it when it's only 1/2 or 1/3. Ect ect. To be ready fir the next day Iv heard that also but with it to let it drain down all the way one a month or so. What do y'all do ???


I just charge them when they go dead. My 18volt lito ion have been going strong for a couple of years now.


----------

